# Canzoni brutte ma allegre



## danny (25 Novembre 2019)

Ci sono quelle canzoni che sai senza ombra di dubbio che sono brutte, magari perché hanno un testo banale, una musica con 3 o 4 accordi sempre uguali, sono cantate male, ma proprio male eppure... ti strappano un sorriso, una risata, un momento di divertimento.


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2019)

Per esempio


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2019)

O anche (Dj Matrix ne ha fatte tante, ma proprio tante di canzone brutte ma allegre)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2019)




----------



## Vera (25 Novembre 2019)

Era proprio indispensabile sapere dell'esistenza di questo Dj Matrix?


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2019)

pare di sì


----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2019)

ce vorebbbbe er Leone di Lernia qui


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2019)




----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Era proprio indispensabile sapere dell'esistenza di questo Dj Matrix?


A me ha cambiato la vita.


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2019)




----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2019)




----------



## perplesso (25 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me ha cambiato la vita.


ah


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah


Peggio di così non può cantare nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per esempio


È brutta normale.
Non canta nemmeno malissimo.
Ha un timbro non gradevole.
Il timbro è la cosa principale e credo che su quello si possa intervenire molto poco.


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È brutta normale.
> Non canta nemmeno malissimo.
> Ha un timbro non gradevole.
> Il timbro è la cosa principale e credo che su quello si possa intervenire molto poco.


Tecnicamente si dice che spinge. 
Nelle note alte ha difficoltà ma non avendo appreso come gestirle spinge e produce un suono sgradevole. 
Il timbro non c'entra niente. È solo uno che non sa cantare.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tecnicamente si dice che spinge.
> Nelle note alte ha difficoltà ma non avendo appreso come gestirle spinge e produce un suono sgradevole.
> Il timbro non c'entra niente. È solo uno che non sa cantare.


No. Il timbro è fondamentale. È sgradevole anche nelle note basse.


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Il timbro è fondamentale. È sgradevole anche nelle note basse.


Perché sbaglia respirazione.
Almeno in questo campo, dammi atto di saperne più di te


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sbaglia respirazione.
> Almeno in questo campo, dammi atto di saperne più di te


Insisto perché potrebbe cantare tecnicamente benissimo, ma resterebbe una brutta voce.
Si può avere una brutta voce anche dicendo buongiorno. Ma va anche a gusti. 
Per dire io trovo sgradevole Mengoni. Non sa usare la voce?


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insisto perché potrebbe cantare tecnicamente benissimo, ma resterebbe una brutta voce.
> Si può avere una brutta voce anche dicendo buongiorno. Ma va anche a gusti.
> Per dire io trovo sgradevole Mengoni. Non sa usare la voce?


Mengoni non sa usare correttamente la voce, pur avendo timbro, estensione e capacità molto interessanti che potrebbe sviluppare correttamente. Purtroppo nella musica leggera in Italia non si danno spazio alle qualità vocali perché l'ascoltatore medio che compra i cd non capisce nulla. 
Una Pausini, autodidatta che per sua dichiarazione neppure sapeva usare la voce di testa, ne è l'esempio. Tutti pensano che canti bene.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me ha cambiato la vita.


Ho resistito 3 secondi e poi ho chiuso, inascoltabile.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mengoni non sa usare correttamente la voce, pur avendo timbro, estensione e capacità molto interessanti che potrebbe sviluppare correttamente. Purtroppo nella musica leggera in Italia non si danno spazio alle qualità vocali perché l'ascoltatore medio che compra i cd non capisce nulla.
> Una Pausini, autodidatta che per sua dichiarazione neppure sapeva usare la voce di testa, ne è l'esempio. Tutti pensano che canti bene.


Dipende perché piace un cantante 
Io non capisco molto di intonazione e bravura 
Una canzona deve emozionarmi o a un concerto devo divertirmi. Puoi essere bravissimo e intonato ma se non sai emozionare per me puoi fare un altro mestiere
Credo che i ragazzi del Volo per esempio siano bravi e preparati, per me potrebbero anche zappare la terra


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dipende perché piace un cantante
> Io non capisco molto di intonazione e bravura
> Una canzona deve emozionarmi o a un concerto devo divertirmi. Puoi essere bravissimo e intonato ma se non sai emozionare per me puoi fare un altro mestiere
> Credo che i ragazzi del Volo per esempio siano bravi e preparati, per me potrebbero anche zappare la terra


Anche loro non sono dei performer validi tecnicamente, però hai detto una grande verità. 
La comunicazione è fondamentale per un cantante. Prova ne è Vasco Rossi, decisamente carente sotto il profilo tecnico, ma straordinario per le doti comunicative innate


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Anche loro non sono dei performer validi tecnicamente, però hai detto una grande verità.
> La comunicazione è fondamentale per un cantante. Prova ne è Vasco Rossi, decisamente carente sotto il profilo tecnico, ma straordinario per le doti comunicative innate


A proposito di Vasco, ve lo ricordate l'esordio di Jovanotti? "No Vasco no vasco, io non ci casco..."... La cantava mentre faceva improbabilissime evoluzioni. A me suscitò simpatia (andavo alle medie....). Ancora oggi ad esempio, pure non essendo lui un guru della tecnica (lo dico da ignorante, ma credo basti usare l'orecchio) mi piace molto.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A proposito di Vasco, ve lo ricordate l'esordio di Jovanotti? "No Vasco no vasco, io non ci casco..."... La cantava mentre faceva improbabilissime evoluzioni. A me suscitò simpatia (andavo alle medie....). Ancora oggi ad esempio, pure non essendo lui un guru della tecnica (lo dico da ignorante, ma credo basti usare l'orecchio) mi piace molto.


Lui iniziò anche prima, con quel Gimme Five. Brutta canzone ma allegra 




Io non lo sopporto, anche se ho un suo disco, comprato anni fa.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Come la pseudo erotica svedese con inserti in italiano dei Fake


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Diana Est, creatura di Ruggeri, voce indifendibile, presenza scenica (sorvoliamo)


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Alba Parietti (che conobbi qualche anno più tardi), agli albori. Bella voce, eh? Ricorda qualcuno? Avete presente i Novecento?


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Novecento


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Valerie Dore


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Tutte la stessa voce, italianissima, della Carofiglio.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lui iniziò anche prima, con quel Gimme Five. Brutta canzone ma allegra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, me l'ero dimenticata.
Attualmente ci sono certe sue canzoni che a me proprio  "entrano".


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)




----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Gli Albatros (riconoscete  il solista?) con un video imperdibile


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tutte la stessa voce, italianissima, della Carofiglio.


Cioè sono tutte “immagini” doppiate?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

Questa sapeva cantare?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gli Albatros (riconoscete  il solista?) con un video imperdibile


Terribile Cotugno


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa sapeva cantare?


Il mio immaginario erotico preferito di quando ero giovane. Ci sono certi suoi video...  come questo (comunque dietro lei c'era Milene Farmer)


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cioè sono tutte “immagini” doppiate?


Sì, in quegli anni si faceva così per la Italo Disco. Ma anche all'estero, basti pensare ai Boney M.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il mio immaginario erotico preferito di quando ero giovane. Ci sono certi suoi video...  come questo (comunque dietro lei c'era Milene Farmer)


La competenza tecnica mi pare secondaria


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, in quegli anni si faceva così per la Italo Disco. Ma anche all'estero, basti pensare ai Boney M.


Ma questa Carofiglio era così brutta?


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questa Carofiglio era così brutta?


Direi proprio di no.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no.


Mi pare assurdo non lanciarla individualmente.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi pare assurdo non lanciarla individualmente.


In realtà la Nicolosi Production credo sia ancora in attività. Hanno sempre lavorato nel campo musicale, anche se il grande pubblico non li ha più ascoltati.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)

Maria Sole


----------



## Lara3 (27 Novembre 2019)

Voglia invece delle più belle canzoni d’amore ...
Le più belle che avete mai sentito.


----------



## danny (27 Novembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Voglia invece delle più belle canzoni d’amore ...
> Le più belle che avete mai sentito.


Apro un altro thread.


----------



## danny (24 Dicembre 2019)

Non è brutta la canzone, ma il video è penoso.
In tutti i sensi.


----------



## stany (25 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Valerie Dore


Nooo... Valerie Dore non me la devi toccare


----------



## stany (25 Dicembre 2019)

La versione italiana di Je t’aime moi non plus


----------



## stany (25 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## stany (26 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


>


ah ah ah orribile davvero!


----------



## danny (26 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Nooo... Valerie Dore non me la devi toccare


Stavo per comprare casa sua.


----------



## stany (26 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stavo per comprare casa sua.


Davvero? Allora l'hai conosciuta?


----------



## Marjanna (26 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## stany (26 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


>


Mamma che pena


----------



## Marjanna (26 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Mamma che pena


Me l'ha mandata ieri un signore polacco per farmi gli auguri


----------



## stany (26 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Me l'ha mandata ieri un signore polacco per farmi gli auguri


Magari per loro è bella...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Magari per loro è bella...


È chiaramente una cosa tradizionale.


----------



## stany (26 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## danny (26 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Davvero? Allora l'hai conosciuta?


No, era in vendita casa sua, eravamo in un periodo di cambio casa e ci abbiamo fatto un pensierino ma 1) non aveva il box 2)le spese condominiali erano atroci.
Terrazzo magnifico con vista su tutti i lati, gazebo in muratura, camino e sala prove annessa di 60mq.
Lei credo sia a Londra.
La sua voce nei primi dischi era della Carofiglio.


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, era in vendita casa sua, eravamo in un periodo di cambio casa e ci abbiamo fatto un pensierino ma 1) non aveva il box 2)le spese condominiali erano atroci.
> Terrazzo magnifico con vista su tutti i lati, gazebo in muratura, camino e sala prove annessa di 60mq.
> Lei credo sia a Londra.
> La sua voce nei primi dischi era della Carofiglio.


Addirittura sala prove...Chissà quanto chiedevano... Chiaro che in condominii di un certo livello le spese sono come per un affitto di un appartamento in zone non di lusso.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Addirittura sala prove...Chissà quanto chiedevano... Chiaro che in condominii di un certo livello le spese sono come per un affitto di un appartamento in zone non di lusso.


Per me questa diversità di spese condominiali non ha senso.


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me questa diversità di spese condominiali non ha senso.


Come no? Se c'è una portineria, un'area verde di un certo tipo, un laghetto,la piscina,area giochi per bimbi, doppi ascensori, aspirazione condominiale centralizzata....son tutte cose che gonfiano le spese in modo , appunto,per alcuni insostenibil,al netto del prezzo dell'immobile in se, che può essere anche un affare (perchè magari non recente e bisognoso di manutenzione costante,anche se un condominio di lusso è difficile che veda atti di vandalismo o incurie e degrado  come in uno popolare ,non tutti eh!). Io mi sono trasferito per due anni in una villetta con ampio giardino perché mi ero stancato di pagare il condominio che stava aumentando sempre più (nuovo ,ci ero entrato per primo, ma lì c'era il magna magna dell'amministratore ) e, dopo cinque anni presi la decisione appunto di trasferirmi. Ma lì dovevo farmi il culo io! Da aprile a settembre almeno quattro ore la settimana col tagliaerba....Ora l'ho affittata e si aggiusta il mio inquilino. Son tornato in condominio (ho acquistato l'appartamento della famiglia di mia moglie) in zona semicentrale (dove stavo prima) e anche qui , essendo una piccola casa degli anni 50, richiedendo spesso manutenzioni straordinarie , sono tornate spese per il condomino non proprio economiche. Certo che chi cerca il superattico poi non si deve stupire se le spese mensili per il condomino sono come lo stipendio medio di un impiegato....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Come no? Se c'è una portineria, un'area verde di un certo tipo, un laghetto,la piscina,area giochi per bimbi, doppi ascensori, aspirazione condominiale centralizzata....son tutte cose che gonfiano le spese in modo , appunto,per alcuni insostenibil,al netto del prezzo dell'immobile in se, che può essere anche un affare (perchè magari non recente e bisognoso di manutenzione costante,anche se un condominio di lusso è difficile che veda atti di vandalismo o incurie e degrado  come in uno popolare ,non tutti eh!). Io mi sono trasferito per due anni in una villetta con ampio giardino perché mi ero stancato di pagare il condominio che stava aumentando sempre più (nuovo ,ci ero entrato per primo, ma lì c'era il magna magna dell'amministratore ) e, dopo cinque anni presi la decisione appunto di trasferirmi. Ma lì dovevo farmi il culo io! Da aprile a settembre almeno quattro ore la settimana col tagliaerba....Ora l'ho affittata e si aggiusta il mio inquilino. Son tornato in condominio (ho acquistato l'appartamento della famiglia di mia moglie) in zona semicentrale (dove stavo prima) e anche qui , essendo una piccola casa degli anni 50, richiedendo spesso manutenzioni straordinarie , sono tornate spese per il condomino non proprio economiche. Certo che chi cerca il superattico poi non si deve stupire se le spese mensili per il condomino sono come lo stipendio medio di un impiegato....


Io ho un giardino condominiale che ovviamente costa e la mia è una casa piuttosto grande, ho più millesimi di tutto il condominio, ma sono andata a vedere una casa in centro, grande la metà della mia, senza neanche un cortile con un misero alberello, e aveva spese condominiali più alte delle mia attuali. E si fa distinzione tra spese ordinarie e straordinarie. Non vi è sempre una giustificazione.


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho un giardino condominiale che ovviamente costa e la mia è una casa piuttosto grande, ho più millesimi di tutto il condominio, ma sono andata a vedere una casa in centro, grande la metà della mia, senza neanche un cortile con un misero alberello, e aveva spese condominiali più alte delle mia attuali. E si fa distinzione tra spese ordinarie e straordinarie. Non vi è sempre una giustificazione.


Siamo stati in un supercondominio (immobili con molto piani adiacenti,che dividono le spese per le manutenzioni esterne,aree verdi ecc..) , anche lì per cinque anni,sempre in zona semicentrale ma meno qualificata, ebbene, i costi erano molto bassi (data anche la metratura) ,erano immobili nuovi ad alta efficienza energetica (ci siano entrati per primi); poi cambiammo quando arrivò inaspettatamente il bambino,perché mancava una camera. 
Per mia esperienza molti amministratori gonfiano le spese oltre il convenzionale (intendo la percentuale legittima sulle spese), ed è successo in due casi che si siano fatti correre....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Siamo stati in un supercondominio (immobili con molto piani adiacenti,che dividono le spese per le manutenzioni esterne,aree verdi ecc..) , anche lì per cinque anni,sempre in zona semicentrale ma meno qualificata, ebbene, i costi erano molto bassi (data anche la metratura) ,erano immobili nuovi ad alta efficienza energetica (ci siano entrati per primi); poi cambiammo quando arrivò inaspettatamente il bambino,perché mancava una camera.
> Per mia esperienza *molti amministratori gonfiano le spese oltre il convenzional*e (intendo la percentuale legittima sulle spese), ed è successo in due casi che si siano fatti correre....


Questa è la mia idea.
Del resto anche i supermercati variano il prezzo al pubblico a seconda della zona. E le differenze, percentualmente, sono enormi.


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è la mia idea.
> Del resto anche i supermercati variano il prezzo al pubblico a seconda della zona. E le differenze, percentualmente, sono enormi.


Io ho una casa enorme ,con un garage di 50 mq ,dove ho vissuto dai 17 ai 27, in un posto servitissimo ,in mezza montagna, e che fino a vent'anni fa era ricercato (luogo di vacanze estive) e che invece dopo il 2010 è diventato un deserto (quasi tutte seconde case invendibili) , foraggio per il comune che applica l'aliquota massima dell'imu, pari a quella della città di cui è provincia...


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Addirittura sala prove...Chissà quanto chiedevano... Chiaro che in condominii di un certo livello le spese sono come per un affitto di un appartamento in zone non di lusso.


Era un attico.
Il condominio in sé non era questo granché. 
L'appartamento uno spettacolo. 
200 mq,  veniva via a 265.000 euro.


----------



## danny (27 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me questa diversità di spese condominiali non ha senso.


Basta anche avere una buona percentuale di condomini insolventi....
E paghi per loro in base ai tuoi millesimi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Basta anche avere una buona percentuale di condomini insolventi....
> E paghi per loro in base ai tuoi millesimi.


Ma non vale per il condominio in centro.


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Era un attico.
> Il condominio in sé non era questo granché.
> L'appartamento uno spettacolo.
> 200 mq,  veniva via a 265.000 euro.


Gli attici sono carissimi come spese condominiali.


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non vale per il condominio in centro.


Perché li sono tutti facoltosi? 
Non sempre è così!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Perché li sono tutti facoltosi?
> Non sempre è così!


Sì. Perché altrimenti si vende, si appianano i debiti e con il resto si compra in periferia. Poi quando si guardano le spese condominiali si verifica.
In ogni caso le spese sono indicate anche negli annunci e sono spropositatamente ...proporzionate alla zona. 
Sospetto che dipenda dagli amministratori.


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Perché altrimenti si vende, si appianano i debiti e con il resto si compra in periferia. Poi quando si guardano le spese condominiali si verifica.
> In ogni caso le spese sono indicate anche negli annunci e sono spropositatamente ...proporzionate alla zona.
> Sospetto che dipenda dagli amministratori.


Infatti....gli amministratori.....
Comunque ci sono palazzi di lusso (nella mia città uno è un intero stabile di un noto "carrozziere" automobilistico) che vengono affittati non certo all'operaio o al tramviere,dove so  che sono in molti a non pagare nemmeno l'affitto. 
Adesso basta ot... quando avrò tempo posterò qualche canzone in tema con l'argomento proposto (non è difficile trovarne eh!)


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Quando lo vidi per la prima volta a Sanremo,con quella gestualità particolare,pensai all' ugolino di turno.


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Quando lo vidi per la prima volta a Sanremo,con quella gestualità particolare,pensai all' ugolino di turno.


Meno male che né io né te facciamo i manager di musicisti.
Lo avremmo rifiutato e saremmo qui senza mani


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Un irriconoscibile Ruggeri "biondo".


----------



## danny (30 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## stany (30 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


>


Ah.. ah... ah....carina.


----------

